# hex logic pads



## Terry s b (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all, 

having a few problems with my hex logic pads, maybe I am doing something wrong. 

when using them, both white and yellow pads have collapsed in the middle. 

outer side are fine. I have only just the pads on one car yet. 

any pointers?? pictures are attached.

EDIT: using a das pro 6 machine, starting on speed 1, then pushing to 5. 


thanks


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Often caused by too much heat. Maybe using too much downward pressure or high speed or both.

What machine are they used with?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

are they proper chemical guys ones?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Too much heat from using them on too high speed. Did you use them with a rotary polisher? If yes then turn the speed down. Also get new pads...these are "toast"


----------

